# Location Suggestions



## Nathek (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about moving to Mexico for 6 months or a year and see if I like it. I need a few places I can go check out for a week or two before making a decision but I'm having a hard time figuring out where. Ideally I would like a place with a few expats but not overrun with them. I want to work on my Spanish but not be totally isolated while I struggle with it. I work over the internet so I definitely need decent service. Coast or inland, doesn't really matter to me. I'm 28 so a retirement community where everything closes at dark isn't what I'm looking for either. 

What are your suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Coast or highlands matters a lot to most people due to climate differences, especially if you are not just here for the winter months. For short stays or even 6 months you'll probably have an Internet problem unless the place you're staying has wireless - or using Internet Cafes.

Otherwise get a guide book like Lonely Planet and read up on what looks interesting


----------



## telchacsusan (Sep 26, 2007)

Merida is a popular location as it has a small, but active expat community - even an English library! - is a beautiful colonial town, only 1 hour away from the beach, and is surrounded by Mayan ruins. There is an excellent bus service that can take you all over Mexico. Read more about the area on our website.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

if ya like hotter than hell,merida is perfect


----------



## telchacsusan (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL - Merida IS hot, but only in the summer, then everybody heads to the beach!


----------



## Nathek (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Any more?



pedro said:


> if ya like hotter than hell,merida is perfect


I live in Texas so I'm used to the heat and prefer it over cooler temps so a very good suggestion. I'll look into it, thanks.


----------

